# anigrand



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thinking about buying from them.

Any problems or comments.

Feel free to pm if you wish.

Thanks


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No problems.....not sure on the status of their SW kits though,better check with them on that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic Plastic, their US partner, got slapped witha C&D from Lucas, but far as we know Anigrand itself, being in another country, hasn't.

I can definitely recommend their kits.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

The are limited on their SF kits, but found some of the planes kits they have are interesting!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Far as I know, their recent Star Wars kits are their ONLY sc fi kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Anigrand's aircraft kits are "interesting". They offer a lot of subjects NO ONE makes. But their quality and accuracy are iffy. Read up on them over at Hyperscale in Plane Talking. You can do a search for Anigrand. There are some reviews too on Modelling Madness.

Kits are often not engineered as good as they could be, and have accuracy issues too. It really puts you between a rock and a hard place... they do offer unique stuff but then the kits themselves arent that great unless you are not very fussy.

No idea about sci fi kits.

From my experience with the planes, they are inferior to Planet Models by a long shot.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Not familiar with Planet Models? Link please?

Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Best way to see Planet's selection is to go to http://www.squadron.com and click on SEARCH in the top menu. Then under MANUFACTURERS just scroll down to _Planet Models_ and select it. You'll get their whole line.

Whoops - or, here's a list of kits at Luft46.com:
http://www.luft46.com/Planet/kitlist.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If you want to see builtups, sift thru my Luft '46 builds here:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_projekts.html


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

John, you are one diverse building madman!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes Squadron is a good source for Planet. Planet does make some crappy armor kits but their planes seem pretty nice. I have bought half a dozen in 1/72 and 1/48. Both older kits and newer ones.


----------

